# al volver



## Eva Maria

Frase a traducir en contexto:

"Los arroces se cocinaban, al volver a la barraca, tras una dura jornada en la huerta."

Mis (patéticos) intentos:

- um zurückkommen zum Strohbauernhaus 

- um zurückkommen im Strohbauernhaus

- um zurückkommen nach dem Strohbauernhaus

Was glauben Sie?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Quién tenía una dura jornada en la huerta? El arroz???

jajaja 

"Der Reis wird gekocht, nachdem .... (die Bauern? aquí falta algo para la traducción al alemán) nach einem anstrengenden Tag im Gemüsegarten zu ihrem strohgedeckten Bauernhaus zurückkehren."

Otro intento:

"Nachdem sie _(die Bauern)_ nach einem anstrengenden Tag im Gemüsegarten zu ihrem strohgedeckten Bauernhaus zurückkehren, wird der Reis gekocht"


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Quién tenía una dura jornada en la huerta? El arroz???
> 
> jajaja
> 
> "Der Reis wird gekocht, nachdem .... (die Bauern? aquí falta algo para la traducción al alemán) nach einem anstrengenden Tag im Gemüsegarten zu ihrem strohgedeckten Bauernhaus zurückkehren."


 

Ha ha ha ha, sí!

Es que está escrito en plan poético, y utilizan el impersonal, sin indicar quien vuelve a la barraca (cualquiera, menos el arroz!).

Quería utilizar el gerundio "volviendo" en lugar de "al volver", usando la forma impersonal, sin indicar pronombre, pero no me ha salido en alemán (uf!)

Nuevo intento:

Al volver a la barraca = zurückkehrend zum Strohgedeckten Bauernhaus ?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Ha ha ha ha, sí!
> 
> Es que está escrito en plan poético, y utilizan el impersonal, sin indicar quien vuelve a la barraca (cualquiera, menos el arroz!).
> 
> Nuevo intento:
> 
> Al volver a la barraca = zurückkehrend zum *s*trohgedeckten Bauernhaus ?


 
Sí, perfecto Eva Maria


----------



## heidita

Ich würde sagen:

*Die Reisgerichte wurden nach der Rückkehr zu dem Bauernhof /haus vorbereitet.* 

Reis_ kocht_ man nicht, man bereitet ihn vor. 

María, tu frase suena poco natural en alemán.


----------



## Aurin

Mein Versuch:
Wieder zurück auf dem (Bauern)Hof [im schilfgedecktem Bauernhaus]und nach einem hartem Arbeitstag auf den (Gemüse)Feldern wurden die Reisgerichte zubereitet.


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> Ich würde sagen:
> 
> *Die Reisgerichte wurden nach der Rückkehr zu dem Bauernhof /haus vorbereitet.*
> 
> Reis_ kocht_ man nicht, man bereitet ihn vor.
> 
> María, tu frase suena poco natural en alemán.


 
Danke, Heidi!

Pero prefiero ser lo más fiel al original posible, ya que se trata de un texto más bien literario y no puedo cambiar la intención original del autor. 

Tu frase está perfecta, pero parece "otra" frase.

Eso sí, volveré a reescribir mi frase para que quede mejor.

Bis bald!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

heidita said:


> Reis_ kocht_ man nicht, man bereitet ihn vor.


 
Ayayay. Meiner Meinung nach wird Reis _natürlich _gekocht 

EM, wie hast du es jetzt formuliert?

"Zurückkehrend zum strohgedeckten Bauernhaus nach einem harten Arbeitstag am Feld wird der Reis gekocht." ?

Das "zurückkehrend" hört sich nicht sehr idiomatisch an, du könntest auch einfach nur schreiben:

"Nach der Rückkehr zum strohgedeckten Bauernhaus....."


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Ayayay. Meiner Meinung nach wird Reis _natürlich _gekocht
> 
> EM, wie hast du es jetzt formuliert?
> 
> "Zurückkehrend zum strohgedeckten Bauernhaus nach einem harten Arbeitstag am Feld wird der Reis gekocht." ?
> 
> Das "zurückkehrend" hört sich nicht sehr idiomatisch an, du könntest auch einfach nur schreiben:
> 
> "Nach der Rückkehr zum strohgedeckten Bauernhaus....."


 

No te he dicho nada, Heidita, ja ja ja, pero me he quedado con los ojos como platos! 

Kein kochen, keine Paella.

Starry, pues estoy dándole vueltas todavía. Me gusta "Nach der Rückkehr..." Heidi ya me había propuesto una frase similar.

Estoy trabajando sobre las propuestas de ambas.

Danke, Freundinnen!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Mein Versuch:
> Wieder zurück auf dem (Bauern)Hof [im schilfgedecktem Bauernhaus]und nach einem hartem Arbeitstag auf den (Gemüse)Feldern wurden die Reisgerichte zubereitet.


 

Aurin,

Se me había pasado tu aportación! Danke schön!

Con vosotras tengo un trío de Ases: Starry-Heidi-Aurin, como en las cartas del Poker, para que me salga perfecto.

Eva Maria


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Con vosotras tengo un trío de Ases: Starry-Heidi-Aurin, como en las cartas del Poker, para que me salga perfecto.


 
Gracias EM


----------



## Udo

Der Reis wurde gekocht, nachdem sie nach einem harten Arbeitstag auf den Feldern zu ihren Hütten zurückgekehrt waren.

Wieder zu Hause in ihren Hütten wurde Reis gekocht, nach einem anstrengenden Tag auf den Felden.

Yo también les presento unos traducciones, ya dos para mostrar que hay muchos posibilidades de expresarlo. Aparte de eso seguro que se puede decirlo por otros mil formas variadas. Aun siendo alemán y entendiendo perfectamente la frase inicial, me costó bastante trabajo realizar una traducción.

En lo particular.
"barraca" Hay, entre otros, los siguientes posibilidades: Haus, armes Haus, Hütte, Barracke (alojamiento colectivo muy sensillo para peones, refugiados etc.). "das strohbedeckte Landhaus" aquí no encaja.
"cocinar arroz" Es cuestión de estilo, en un restaurante fino "wird der Reis zubereitet", en casa, tras duro trabajo "wird er gekocht".
"huerta" Es posible: Feld(er), Gemüsefeld(er), Acker. "Garten, Gemüsegarten" no refleja lo extenso y duro de lo que se habla.

Saludos
Udo


----------



## Eva Maria

Udo said:


> Der Reis wurde gekocht, nachdem sie nach einem harten Arbeitstag auf den Feldern zu ihren Hütten zurückgekehrt waren.
> 
> Wieder zu Hause in ihren Hütten wurde Reis gekocht, nach einem anstrengenden Tag auf den Felden.
> 
> Yo también les presento unos traducciones, ya dos para mostrar que hay muchos posibilidades de expresarlo. Aparte de eso seguro que se puede decirlo por otros mil formas variadas. Aun siendo alemán y entendiendo perfectamente la frase inicial, me costó bastante trabajo realizar una traducción.
> 
> En lo particular.
> "barraca" Hay, entre otros, los siguientes posibilidades: Haus, armes Haus, Hütte, Barracke (alojamiento colectivo muy sensillo para peones, refugiados etc.). "das strohbedeckte Landhaus" aquí no encaja.
> "cocinar arroz" Es cuestión de estilo, en un restaurante fino "wird der Reis zubereitet", en casa, tras duro trabajo "wird er gekocht".
> "huerta" Es posible: Feld(er), Gemüsefeld(er), Acker. "Garten, Gemüsegarten" no refleja lo extenso y duro de lo que se habla.
> 
> Saludos
> Udo


 
Udo,

Danke sehr für deine Hilfe!

Espera, que en cuanto tenga un momento te corrijo tu español!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Udo said:


> Der Reis wurde gekocht, nachdem sie nach einem harten Arbeitstag auf den Feldern zu ihren Hütten zurückgekehrt waren.
> 
> Wieder zu Hause in ihren Hütten wurde Reis gekocht, nach einem anstrengenden Tag auf den Felden.
> 
> Yo también les presento unos traducciones, ya dos para mostrar que hay muchos posibilidades de expresarlo. Aparte de eso seguro que se puede decirlo por otros mil formas variadas. Aun siendo alemán y entendiendo perfectamente la frase inicial, me costó bastante trabajo realizar una traducción.
> 
> En lo particular.
> "barraca" Hay, entre otros, los siguientes posibilidades: Haus, armes Haus, Hütte, Barracke (alojamiento colectivo muy sensillo para peones, refugiados etc.). "das strohbedeckte Landhaus" aquí no encaja.
> "cocinar arroz" Es cuestión de estilo, en un restaurante fino "wird der Reis zubereitet", en casa, tras duro trabajo "wird er gekocht".
> "huerta" Es posible: Feld(er), Gemüsefeld(er), Acker. "Garten, Gemüsegarten" no refleja lo extenso y duro de lo que se habla.
> 
> Saludos
> Udo




Yo también les/ os ("les" = a ustedes / "os" = a vosotros) presento unas traducciones, ya dos para mostrar que hay muchas (recuerda concertar el adjetivo con el nombre) posibilidades de expresarlo. Aparte de esto, seguro que se puede decirlo ("se" ya hace la misma función que "lo") por  de otras mil formas variadas. Aun siendo alemán y entendiendo perfectamente la frase inicial, me costó bastante trabajo realizar una traducción. (Frase difícil que te ha quedado perfecta!!!!!)

En lo particular:
"barraca" Hay, entre otras, las siguientes posibilidades: Haus, armes Haus, Hütte, Barracke (alojamiento colectivo muy sensillo sencillo (¿has aprendido español en Sudamérica?) para peones, refugiados, etc.). "das strohbedeckte Landhaus" aquí no encaja.
"cocinar arroz" Es cuestión de estilo, en un restaurante fino "wird der Reis zubereitet", en casa, tras duro trabajo "wird er gekocht". (Es que Heidita es muy fina, y ella no cocina el arroz, ni siquiera lo cuece, sólo lo prepara!!!!!)
"huerta" Es posible: Feld(er), Gemüsefeld(er), Acker. "Garten, Gemüsegarten" no refleja lo extenso y duro de lo que se habla. (Ja, Starry hatte Recht!!)

Tchüss,

EM


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola Eva María !

Gracisa por haberme corregido mi texto. No hace daño que alguien me corrija de vez en cuando. Me descuidé en aplicar bién la a y la o en (unas etc.), siempre me pasa cuando está lejos la palaba con que tiene que concertar.
Con una cosa no estoy de acuerdo, pues, al final, como eres hablante nativa, te tengo que creer. "se lo puede decir". "se" se refiere al sujeto impersonal (la gente, cualquier), "lo" se refiere a lo dicho. Se me hace que no se puede prescindir de tal pronombre, pero tú dirás.

¿has aprendido español en Sudamérica? Así es, precisamente en México, ahí se formó mi manera de hablar. Por eso también "les" (a ustedes) en vez de "os", eso ya no se me puede quitar.

No quieren que en este foro charlemos, según las reglas, pero todo es cuestión de no dejarse pillar. (;-)

Saludos
Udo


----------



## heidita

Eva Maria said:


> "cocinar arroz" Es cuestión de estilo, en un restaurante fino "wird der Reis zubereitet", en casa, tras duro trabajo "wird er gekocht". (Es que Heidita es muy fina, y ella no cocina el arroz, ni siquiera lo cuece, sólo lo prepara!!!!!)
> 
> EM


 
No sé en tu pueblo, Eva, pero en el mío, el arroz no se _cuece_. Se hace a fuego muy lento durante 20 minutos, de hecho, a mí me gusta más bien durito, y sólo le doy 19 min. Si digo "ich koche den Reis", personalmente entiendo, que lo estoy_ hirviendo,_ o sea_, estropeando._ En fin, cuestión de apreciación. 





La traducción de Udo me parece la más acertada. Lo del "strohbedecktes Landhaus" suena poco natural. 

*



huerta.
(De huerto).

1. f. Terreno de mayor extensión que el huerto, destinado al cultivo de legumbres y árboles frutales.
		
Click to expand...

 
La huerta no es nunca un Gemüsegarten. Eso sería un huerto. Como también indica Udo.*


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> No sé en tu pueblo, Eva, pero en el mío, el arroz no se _cuece_. Se hace a fuego muy lento durante 20 minutos, de hecho, a mí me gusta más bien durito, y sólo le doy 19 min. Si digo "ich koche den Reis", personalmente entiendo, que lo estoy_ hirviendo,_ o sea_, estropeando._ En fin, cuestión de apreciación.
> 
> Heidi,
> 
> ¡No te enfades, que sólo es un juego de palabras! Sabes lo que pasa, que por mucho que se traduzca una palabra, siempre tendrá un sentido muy personal para cada hablante de cada diferente país. Ya viste que para Starry, que es austríaca y no alemana como tú, no le sorprendía "Reis kochen", porqué supongo que allí deben hervir el arroz en algunas de sus especialidades, igual que en España también lo hacemos (para el arroz hervido con ajo y aceite de oliva - virgen extra, a ser posible).
> 
> ¡Hay tantas formas de preparar el arroz!: cocido (hervido), en paella, al horno, ¡incluso a la plancha como los orientales! ¡Y todas están ricas! A mí también me gusta "al dente" como a ti (Seguro que tú haces unos arroces, unos Reisgerichte "Heidita", estupendos).
> 
> EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Udo,

¡Me has hecho pensar!

Con una cosa no estoy de acuerdo, pues, al final, como eres hablante nativa, te tengo que creer. "se lo puede decir". "se" se refiere al sujeto impersonal (la gente, cualquier), "lo" se refiere a lo dicho. Se me hace que no se puede prescindir de tal pronombre, pero tú dirás.

_Tienes razón en que "se" es una partícula impersonal que forma parte del verbo y que "lo" es el objeto directo, pero resulta que en frases impersonales el objeto queda implícito en el mismo "se" y es innecesario añadir "lo" (o "la", "las", "los") para hacer referencia al mismo._

_Ej: _

_- ¿Se puede decir "matador" además de "torero" en español?_

_- Sí, se puede decir (Se puede decirlo, NEIN) / Sí, se puede decir así (Se puede decirlo así, NEIN) (Otra forma: Sí, puede decirse / Sí, puede decirse así)_

_En cambio en una frase como "No se lo puedo decir" entonces sí que "se" ya no es una partícula impersonal, sino un objeto indirecto ("No puedo decíselo (a Juan)" / "No se lo puedo decir a Juan"), un pronombre, y por lo tanto debemos escribir tanto "se" como "lo"._

Gracias por haberme corregido mi texto. 

_Fíjate en ésta también: Si decimos "Gracias por haberme corregido mi texto", repetimos "mi"/"me" dos veces en la misma frase y queda recargada y poco natural. Para evitarlo quedaría mejor decir "Gracias por haberme corregido el texto" o bien "Gracias por haber corregido mi texto". _

No quieren que en este foro charlemos, según las reglas, pero todo es cuestión de no dejarse pillar. (;-)

_Bueno, como comentamos temas lingüísticos, no es como si fuera un chat, je je je._

EM


----------



## heidita

> seguro que se puede decirlo


 
En efecto, la corección de Eva es acertada. 

Ten en cuenta, Udo, que la frase es impersonal. Si la hacemos personal, esta forma sí es correcta:

*Se lo puedo decir de muchas maneras. *


----------



## heidita

> Ya viste que para Starry, que es austríaca y no alemana como tú, no le sorprendía "Reis kochen",


 
No, hombre, en alemán también decimos "Reis kochen", pero como en este caso se habla de paella, por eso me niego a usar la palabra _kochen._ Pero bueno, ya he dicho, la mayoría manda. 

De todas formas, en España nadie diría: Hoy cocemos paella. (una barbaridad, ¡diría yo!)


----------

